# Pics of our nurslings!



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

There was a thread like this long ago and I just loved it, so I thought I'd start another one. Plus dd's zany nursing today inspired me! So here's her new position from today:

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...6108CaN2bRo1cK

I just love how different nursing an older baby is from nursing a newborn. I can't wait to see the zaniness she comes up with as a toddler!


----------



## kwren23 (Jul 28, 2006)

lol cute pic!

i'll add one, just because theres no where else for me to post this









she was very happily naked before daddy swooped down and caught her, and then very sad about having to get dressed for halloween! she needed some numnums and climbed up me and yanked up my shirt

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...2boobwitch.jpg


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Great idea, I need to take more nursing pics...will be back with some soon!


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

That is a cute cute picture!


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

Okay, no one else wants to share







so I'll share some more!

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...6108CaN2bRo1cK

I know it's so blurry, but her hands were folded as if praying. "Dear God, thank you for this yummy, yummy mommy milk!"!!!!


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmm I don't have an actual nursing one on Flicker, but this one is close










__
https://flic.kr/p/242523626

Dawn


----------



## sharon71 (May 27, 2005)

I love this thread.








http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...icture2232.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y36...0245_290_1.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...Picture222.jpg

And a newborn nursing pic.
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...sttimeboob.jpg


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

I wrote a blog entry about nursing last summer, and included pictures a professional photographer friend of mine took. I am so, so grateful to her for taking them:

http://newmamamusings.blogspot.com/2...ever-easy.html


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's a pic my DH took of me and my nursling.

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...-07-050151.jpg


----------



## krisjean (Nov 7, 2006)

Nursing babies are SOO cute!
here is my cutiehttp://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p235/krisjt/Tatiana/Tataina4monthsnursing.jpg


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

I would post but i think there are to many perv trolls around, that i don't want to see my breasts or kids.


----------



## krisjean (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry, my link didn't work right, here it is again

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...thsnursing.jpg


----------



## jbmill2 (Oct 15, 2006)

I love this thread. I need to go take some pics!


----------



## jarynsmom06 (May 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mama* 
I wrote a blog entry about nursing last summer, and included pictures a professional photographer friend of mine took. I am so, so grateful to her for taking them:

http://newmamamusings.blogspot.com/2...ever-easy.html


Gorgeous....I love it....My DP is really trying to get into photography...he loves taking pictures....We are going to try to take some this weekend of me nursing. I will have to show him these to get some ideas...


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

Just beautiful, ladies!







I wish I had professional photos taken w/ dd nursing. I wonder if there is a way I can still get them, but for less than a million dollars! And just because I want to use it:


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i LOVE the nursing witch
if you want pro photos done maybe put up an ad at your local college and have a photography student do it.

here is one from last month, there is one in my siggie too.


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

my most recent
Literally NAK, stand and nurse at 21 months

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...0months184.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...0months183.jpg


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Here are some of Harvest quite awhile ago. We had gone for a walk on the waterfront and the sunset was SO beautiful.

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o.../nurse6wks.jpg

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...nurse6wks2.jpg


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

I totally missed all of these pics...LOL...oh well...these are great pics!

mothragirl - I love that pic of your dh and babe sleeping in your siggy just too cute!


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh, I couldn't resist. I just took some pics as I sat here NAK!

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f9...p/100_0931.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f9...p/100_0932.jpg

In this one you can see my preggo belly, too!
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f9...p/100_0933.jpg


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

cute cute cute!


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

I just want to thank everyone for sharing their pics. They are all so lovely.


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgiegirl1974* 
I just want to thank everyone for sharing their pics. They are all so lovely.

ditto that! I love all the contented little faces.







It makes me feel so happy to see 'em.


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

: so cute.

My boy is long passed nursing but just looking at everyone's post makes me so misty.


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

this is my favorite one so far, and it was taken with my phone!

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e6...atynursing.jpg


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

What great pictures!

We had a photographer come for dd's first birthday, and I got some pictures of us nursing. They're in this post on my blog. Despite my fears that she might wean, she's almost 16 months now, and still nursing!


----------



## proud mama of 2 (Dec 16, 2004)

Beautiful Pictures!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...nursing806.jpg


----------



## kythrah (Jun 10, 2005)

the pictures shared so far are beautiful, makes me want to take some photos of me and my baby









it warms my heart so much when my daughter does the "boob grin" while nursing and she even sometimes hugs my boob! and then the rare times she nurses to sleep (she usually wants to be rocked to sleep and rarely comfort nurses despite me offering) with milk running down her cheek... so precious!


----------



## clane (Aug 5, 2005)

I have one on my Flikr acct, you can access by clicking the Us link in my siggy.


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

How adorable everyone's little ones are! Here's mine









http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...rsing11-19.jpg


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

heres my little man http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...0album/13mths/


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

DD loves to get into some crazy positions while nursing. Here are a couple:

Kicking herself in the eye


Another fun one


Here's a few more:

DD at 2 months old

One nursing necklace picture

Two nursing necklace picture


----------



## musemor (Mar 19, 2004)

Beautiful pictures from everyone. Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

This one is a couple of months old
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...m/bef0685c.jpg

And this is my favorite, when she was bitty.
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...m/DSC00997.jpg


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

"my boobie, mommy"

this is the most recent, from a couple of days ago. DH says all the time, "why are you taking pictures of your boobs? I told him this time, "so you you can have fond memories of what I used to look like when we're old." snort.


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

What beautiful pix! Here is one dh took a couple of days ago of me tandeming my newborn & toddler!

http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...64/t_=35306164


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weeirishlass* 









Okay, no one else wants to share







so I'll share some more!

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...6108CaN2bRo1cK

I know it's so blurry, but her hands were folded as if praying. "Dear God, thank you for this yummy, yummy mommy milk!"!!!!









it is blurry but so cute


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

soo cute everyone! i wish I could add some, but every time the camera is out the boob gets so easily forgotten!!!
(guess I should've taken my nursing photos early on!) :sad


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birth Junky* 
DD loves to get into some crazy positions while nursing. Here are a couple:

Kicking herself in the eye


Another fun one


Here's a few more:

DD at 2 months old

One nursing necklace picture

Two nursing necklace picture










THose are just so cute! My dd does those same positions as the first 2.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

I remembered a GREAT picture my friend has on her blog of her sister nursing her newborn twins ... it's gorgeous!


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontgirl* 
Here are some of Harvest quite awhile ago. We had gone for a walk on the waterfront and the sunset was SO beautiful.

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o.../nurse6wks.jpg

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...nurse6wks2.jpg

THAT SECOND PIC IS PRICLESS


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

So cute!


----------



## Sarahfina (Oct 17, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, good to see....
This one is of my dd only a few weeks old at the time, nursing in the bath with intence determination not to be pryed off (an often occurance in the early days of seeking the pefect latch) and repositioned!!!

Theres a good poem with this one, not written by me, but good none the less!!


__
https://flic.kr/p/73343993


----------



## proud mama of 2 (Dec 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl* 
i LOVE the nursing witch
if you want pro photos done maybe put up an ad at your local college and have a photography student do it.

I am an Art student taking photography this semester. I would be willing to take pictures FREE OF CHARGE for Mamas. I use 35MM and digital but prefer digital. If anyone lives around Northern Illinois I would be willing to take pics... PM me if interested


----------



## herwitsend (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh! Me too, me too! I love this thread, and can't wait to take more great breastfeeding pics!

Here's Eden at 1 day old!

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/bubbamax...03503501119/55


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herwitsend* 
Oh! Me too, me too! I love this thread, and can't wait to take more great breastfeeding pics!

Here's Eden at 1 day old!

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/bubbamax...03503501119/55

Oh wow! Eden was such a good little nurser at even 1 day old! DD didn't latch until she was almost a week old, and then not well for another week or so







so it always surprises me to see such little ones already nursing so well!


----------



## herwitsend (Nov 10, 2005)

weeirishlass: I was truly blessed with a baby that came here knowing exactly what to do! The first week she would come off and re-latch if she didn't have a good latch! She is only 2 weeks and 2 days old and she is doing a great job of teaching her mama how to breastfeed!

I want to say again how much I love this thread!


----------



## emcare (Sep 11, 2005)

Anna likes to nurse while we are walking.

Here is a picture of us nursing at the apple barn at 15 months.

[img=http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/6803/dcam0215en3.th.jpg]


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weeirishlass* 
Oh wow! Eden was such a good little nurser at even 1 day old! DD didn't latch until she was almost a week old, and then not well for another week or so







so it always surprises me to see such little ones already nursing so well!

Ds latched perfectly from the first time to, he knew where to get his food and wouldnt accept substitutes


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

I love looking at all the BFing pics!

and I LOVE that one with the twins! How awesome is that?!?!


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is a pic of my nursing boy :
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...m/P1010846.jpg


----------



## artemis80 (Sep 8, 2006)

Halloween (recharging the Force):

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...s/PA310020.jpg


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

that is so cute


----------



## mamums (Jun 10, 2006)

Everybody's photos are just absolutely precious. I just had to add my own







.
Holding mama's thumb: http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l6...G_2058copy.jpg


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamums* 
Everybody's photos are just absolutely precious. I just had to add my own







.
Holding mama's thumb: http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l6...G_2058copy.jpg

Aww! So adorable.


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

I had so many I wanted to share, but didn't have time till now:

In Shanghai, last month (Oct):
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...athernurse.jpg

Nursing at a hockey game (detroit Red wings, 2 weeks or so ago):
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...1-10-06030.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...1-10-06025.jpg

And a whole nursing pic folder







:
http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...ursing%20Pics/


----------



## mamums (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *msumomma* 
I had so many I wanted to share, but didn't have time till now:

In Shanghai, last month (Oct):
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...athernurse.jpg

Nursing at a hockey game (detroit Red wings, 2 weeks or so ago):
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...1-10-06030.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...1-10-06025.jpg

And a whole nursing pic folder







:
http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...ursing%20Pics/

As the mama of a very easily distracted (and noisy) nurser, it's amazing to me how many different places you can nurse! All the power to you mama (and all you other nursing mamas)







.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Great thread and wonderful pictures! Here's one from us, taken from my point of view
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1...6/100_0145.jpg


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I wanted to add my own!







I only have some that I took myself and this is the best of them.








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...s/nursing1.jpg

Colleen (my 11 month old) really had a good time looking at all the babies getting "nursies". She was just plain tickled. LOL

msumomma-- We were looking at your nursing pic folder and when we saw one that was taking on her birthday, I said, "Nursing on her birthday!" and DS (5 years old) said, "Milk cake!" LOL


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

Here are some new pics from today....

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1.../Briana066.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1.../Briana068.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1.../Briana069.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1.../Briana065.jpg


----------



## dukeswalker (Feb 1, 2003)

www.lllusa.org

That's us on the front page!


----------



## BlueBella (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is ds1's first time nursing. Note how boob is 3 times bigger than head!! (Thank goodness head eventually got bigger and boob eventually got smaller!)

http://picasaweb.google.com/seagreen...23381654814738


----------



## ReuseCrafter (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, these were taken on my cam phone in poor light, and didn't enhance or enlarge well, but are just about my 2 fav pics right now. DD was about 8 weeks in the nursing pic, and about 7 days on her Baba's chest. DH is concerned ppl will see him "naked" in that pic, which is forbidden...but it is just so sweet, I say modesty police and pervs be damned.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...er/FavPics.jpg


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

aww so cute.......i agree, its to cute to be worried about the modesty police!


----------



## christig_74 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a silly question. I have a picture saved in my kodak easy share software on my computer. How do I post a picture link to this thread?

Thanks,

Christi


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't have a lot of nursing pics, unfortunately...

Here are a couple favorites from June '05.
http://www.zandria.net/Dscn1262resize.jpg
http://www.zandria.net/Dscn1266resize.jpg


----------



## ReuseCrafter (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christig_74* 
I have a silly question. I have a picture saved in my kodak easy share software on my computer. How do I post a picture link to this thread?

First you need to upload it to an online photo storage site such as photobucket, flickr, yahoo, etc. Here's a link to photobucket. After signing up (free), use the browse button to get to the folder where your pic is stored on your computer, then use the upload button. This will give you a Url under the photo that you can copy and paste into the message here.

Copy and paste the Url into your reply, then highlight it with your mouse. Then click the little blue earth with a chain link above the reply here where you adjust the fonts, and also copy the link there.


----------



## emcare (Sep 11, 2005)

Whoops. I just looked at my link, and it came out a little funky.

So, here is a better link to our nursing pic and one of her beautiful face.

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...e/DCAM0215.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...e/DCAM0214.jpg


----------



## Alice2 (Jul 11, 2006)

These are beautiful pictures! This topic should be "stickied".


----------

